# Do horses spook at bright colors?



## horsecv

I was reading the pram thread and noticed the common thread of horses getting spooked at very pedestrian things. 

I once wore an orange under armour shirt to a lesson, I havn't put two and two together but that was the lesson my horse bolted and threw me into a tree. Did my orange shirt contribute?


----------



## InStable

horsecv said:


> I was reading the pram thread and noticed the common thread of horses getting spooked at very pedestrian things.
> 
> I once wore an orange under armour shirt to a lesson, I havn't put two and two together but that was the lesson my horse bolted and threw me into a tree. Did my orange shirt contribute?


That's an interesting question. I am anxious to see what people say too. I don't even know if horses see color.


----------



## Amba1027

Ugh, I remember reading an article awhile ago about some studies done on horse eye sight. I think it was mainly about how well they see in the dark (and if I remember correctly, they see better in the dark than we do), but I think it also talked about how they see colors. I'll have to see if I can dig up the article.


----------



## evilamc

My horse that for the most part doesnt spoke at anything, actually spooked when two hikers passed us. Lady passed first and he was fine, then he got a look at the man who had a bright orange undershirt on...and he did his little jumpfreezespook at him. I do believe the orange color of his shirt caused it, hes NEVER spooked from a hiker before.


----------



## Zeke

I read somewhere that horses essentially see in shades of yellow/gold and blue/gray but like above I'll have to dig that article up.

Edit to add an article- I haven't read this one all the way through but it touches on the fact horses see less color then we do and has a couple of interesting photos illustrating this. The color wheel at the bottom is one I've seen before. 
http://andalusianworld.com/blog/what-do-horses-see/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

The best contrasts horses see is white and red. That is why so many jumps are in those colors. Horses, up close can discern various shades of green but after 13' everything is out of focus and colors blend as they don't see sharp edges. Horses see movement very well but can't tell what it is until within that 13' range.


----------



## tinyliny

I didn't think they could see red at all. I thought they see red and green alike, as do many color blind people.


----------



## DancingArabian

It's believed that they can see some colors though it's arguable which colors. Asking the horses has proven to be pointless.

I know my horse can see yellow, or something that's yellow to him, because there's one trot pole that's yellow and it always makes him step funny when he has to go over it. He does not do that with the white, red, or blue trot poles - just the yellow one.


----------



## horsecv

perhaps best to just stick with earthy colors


----------



## CLaPorte432

I use bright orange polo wraps on my horses. I have never had a horse shy away from me or snort in disgust at my color choice. LoL. I wear bright colors all the time and never have had a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul

I use all sorts of colours on Alahna and we ride with others that use all sorts of colours on their horses. She's never spooked at a bright, or dull, colour.

So, I'm not sure I believe it, but it could be possible I guess. I have Alahna wearing a blaze orange halter that she loves. She'll shove her head in that halter while the black one I have to actually put on her, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acco

My horse is quite spooky, so I have a ton of "data" on what makes him spook. Color has never played a factor at all - I have no indication that he notices colors whatsoever.

His key triggers are noises, movement, and unfamiliar objects (or familiar objects in new spots). I also find that the weather influences his spookiness (cold = more spooky, hot = less spooky. Also wind, rain, snow/ice on roof, etc), and how fresh he is. Being in the indoor arena in general weirds him out, as the metal roof and sides make a plethora of noises (if the wind blows the arena doors around, he'll poop his pants). Thankfully age and experience has greatly reduced the frequency and severity of his spooks, though he can still whip out a "big one" sometimes  He is wuss.


----------



## verona1016

I once stopped by my barn to say hello to my horse when I was doing a long distance cycle. I was wearing a bright high-vis fluorescent yellow jacket, and as I approached my horse's stall he was facing the other way. I said his name and he started to turn, saw my jacket, and his whole body just compressed in shock and his head shot up. It took him a moment to relax but then he was fine.

No doubt in my mind that he could tell how unnaturally bright my jacket was


----------



## InStable

DancingArabian said:


> It's believed that they can see some colors though it's arguable which colors. Asking the horses has proven to be pointless.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

